# Safari : historique impossible à effacer.



## Lelolo (29 Septembre 2005)

Hello ! 

Je craque : quoi que je fasse, Safari garde un certain nombres de vieux sites en "mémoire". Ils apparaissent toujours dans la barre d'adresse (en "saisie automatique") même après avoir tout nettoyé à fond.

Voilà ce que j'ai fait jusqu'à présent (l'un après l'autre) : 

- dans Safari, menu "Vider le cache" et "Reinitialiser Safari".
- dans Onyx : j'ai tout coché (vider tous les caches, effacer tout, réinitialiser, etc...)
- dans le terminal, un _rm -rf *_ dans le dossier cache de Safari (de mon utilisateur).

Rien n'y fait. Après avoir fait tout ça et redémarré, l'historique de Safari apparaît bien vide, mais dès que je tape dans la barre d'adresse "forums" par exemple, Safari me propose tout un tas d'URL qui commencent par "forums" (dont MacGé !) que j'ai visité il y a des mois. 

Quelqu'un aurait une idée pour me débarrasser définitivement de ces entrées ? Est-ce qu'il y aurait un autre cache dans une partie "Système" que j'ignore ?
y'a rien d'embarrassant dans ces URL, mais ça fait désordre et ça m'agace 

Merci !

lelolo

EDIT : cette question aurait peut-être plus sa place dans le forum "Logiciels", mais je suspecte que le problème se trouve dans une histoire de cache sur le système plutôt qu'avec Safari lui-même...


----------



## da capo (29 Septembre 2005)

Salut,
à mon avis, il ne s'agit pas de l'historique mais du remplissage automatique.
En fait (je ne sis pas devant un mac) cherche dans les préférences ce qui a rapport avec le remplissage automatique ou dans un autre menu. J'avoue que je ne suis pas très sur de moi mais le même type de comportement existe avec Mail pour lequel on peut effacer les noms de correspondants qui ne nous intéressent plus et qui ont été mémorisés alors m^me qu'ils ne sont pas dans le carnet d'adresses.


----------



## Lelolo (29 Septembre 2005)

Bonne idée ! Hélas, l'historique du remplissage automatique est vide, il n'y a aucun site, nom, etc... dedans. En outre, ces URL "fantômes" sont anciennes et ne se mettent pas à jour en fonction des visites récentes, elles restent toujours les mêmes...

c'est étrange, très étrange


----------



## da capo (29 Septembre 2005)

Va voir voir dans le dossier safari dans la bibliothèque de ton compte. Tu dois pouvoir y trouver un fichier history.plist ou quelque chose du genre. Glisse le sur le bureau, et relance Safari... Qui sait ?

PS : les adresses dont tu parles ne sont pas celles des des signets ? hein ?


----------



## Lelolo (29 Septembre 2005)

Heuu... oui 
Je viens de m'en rendre compte en supprimant le fichier bookmark.plist ! Chui bête.
J'ai tellement de trucs dans mes signets aussi... ça va être l'occasion de faire un peu de ménage !

Merci pour ton aide en tout cas !

lelolo


----------



## ceslinstinct (3 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour

J'ai fait un test sous Panther 10.3.9

Si j'éfface:History.plist   --- /Users/admin/Library/Safari/History.plist
C'est toujours pareil.
si j'efface aussi: Bookmarks.plist  ---/Users/admin/Library/Safari/Bookmarks.plist
Alors la, j'ai rien qui s'affiche quand j'écrit une URL mais je n'ai plus aucun signets en mémoire.

Donc ce n'est pas une bonne solution.

/Applications/Safari.app/Contents/Resources/Defaults.plist
Je ne parle ni n'écrit l'anglais couramment, mais j'ai réussie à régler le nombre de lignes affichées.

Je vais dire un truc débile, ne connaissant rien du terminal mais ce serais pas la que l'annulation de l'affichage peut se faire?

Qu'en pensez-vous.

Meilleurs v½ux pour 2006

@+


----------

